# برج القاهره



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*برج القاهرة 

تم بناؤه بين عامي **1956** - **1961**من الخرسانة المسلحة على تصميم زهرة **اللوتس** المصرية، و يقع في قلب القاهرة على جزيرة **الزمالك** بنهر النيل.*
*يصل ارتفاعه إلى 187 متراً و هو أعلى من **الهرم الأكبر** بالجيزة بحوالي 43 مترا.*
*يوجد على قمة برج القاهرة مطعم سياحي على منصة دوارة تدور برواد المطعم ليروا معالم القاهرة من كل الجوانب.*
*ويعد من أبرز معالم **القاهرة** والذي يقع في منطقة الجزيرة برج القاهرة الذي يعد تحفة معمارية بناها المصريون على شكل زهرة **اللوتس** الفرعونية الأصل رمزاً لحضارتهم التي هي محط أنظار سائحي العالم. ويتكون من 16 طابقاً ويقف على قاعدة من أحجار **الجرانيت** الأسواني التي سبق أن استخدمها المصريون القدماء في بناء معابدهم ومقابرهم وفي هذه الأيام نلاحظ تزايد أعداد السائحين الذين يذهبون لزيارة البرج والصعود إلى سطحه الذي يطل على القاهرة بأكملها وبخاصة السائحين العرب الذين يزداد توافدهم إلى **مصر** في هذه الأيام وتستغرق الرحلة داخل مصعد البرج للوصول إلى نهايته 45 ثانية لتشاهد عندما تقف على القمة بانوراما كاملة للقاهرة، الأهرامات، مبنى التلفزيون، **أبي الهول**، النيل، **قلعة صلاح الدين**، **الأزهر** تشعر وأنت تنظر في النظارة المكبرة أنك تزور مصر كلها في لحظة واحدة، ليس هذا فقط ولكن يمكن للأسرة العربية أن تتناول غداءها في أحد مطاعم البرج ففي الطابق 14 وعلى ارتفاع 160 متراً يوجد المطعم الدائري والذي يدور حول نقطة ارتكاز لترى القاهرة مع عائلتك في ذلك المطعم الذي يضم 19 منضدة تتسع كل منها لخمسة أفراد، أيضاً يوجد في الطابق الـ15 كافتريا علوية تستطيع أن تتناول فيها العصائر والمشروبات وأن تستمتع برؤية القاهرة من أعلى.*

*تاريخ البرج*

*برج القاهرة تم بناؤه في عهد الرئيس **جمال عبد الناصر** وتكلف بناؤه 6 ملايين جنيه مصري وقتها كانت الولايات المتحدة قد أعطتها لمصر بهدف التأثير على موقفها المؤيد للقضية الجزائرية ضد الاحتلال الفرنسي. وعن هذا يقول المؤرخ العسكري جمال حماد عندما تم بناء البرج كان له اسمان فالأميركان أطلقوا عليه «شوكة عبد الناصر»، أما المصريون فقد أطلقوا عليه اسم «وقف روزفلت» ويعتبر برج القاهرة أكبر وأطول «لا» في التاريخ لأن الملايين الستة لم تخدع عيون الرئيس عبد الناصر لتغيير موقفه تجاه القضايا العربية ورفض حتى أن يخصصه للانفاق على البنية الأساسية في مصر رغم احتياج البلاد وقتها لهذا المبلغ ولكن أراد عبد الناصر أن يبني بناء يظل علماً بارزاً مع الزمن يعلم المصريين الكرامة وحتى وإن كانوا في أشد الاحتياج رغم أن المبلغ حمله حسن التهامي الذي كان يشغل وقتها منصب مستشار رئيس الجمهورية وجاء بالمبلغ في حقيبة سلمها للرئيس بعد عودته من زيارة للولايات المتحدة التي لم تكن علاقتنا بها قد ساءت تحت مسمى مساعدة رؤساء الدول الصديقة ولكن رفضها عبد الناصر أياً كان مسماها وها هو الآن يزوره السائحون العرب والأجانب والمصريون ليتذكروا تاريخه.*
*يكفي أن نذكر أن البرج استغرق بناؤه 5 سنوات واشترك في بنائه 500 عامل.*

*تجديده*

*تم تجديد برج القاهرة في عمل استمر حوالي سنتين من 2006 حتى 2008 وتم تجديده من قبل شركة **المقاولون العرب** المصرية وكلفت عمليه الترميم و الإصلاح حوالي 15 مليون جنيه و هى تتضمن معالجة و ترميم خرسانة البرج و اضافة عدد 3 أدوار هياكل معدنيه اسفل البرج المطعم ببدن البرج و دور أخر اعلى المدخل الرئيسى مباشرة وأنشاء سلم للطوارئ و مصعد للزائرين و تطوير مدخل البرج وكذا تشطيب واجهات البرج واضافة اضاءة خارجية جديدة.*


*

*

*منقول*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

نفسي اروحة البرج دا​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (21 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات مفيدة 
هزوووره قريباً


----------



## monygirl (21 ديسمبر 2008)

انا روحت القاهرة كتير لاكن مروحتش البرج خالص,ميرسى خالص على المعلومات الجميلة دى يا candy


----------



## hima85222 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد الموضوع حلو قوى قوى

ومعلومات جميلة وعلى الرغم من قربي من البرج ولكن لم ازور هذا المكان ادعولى وازوروا واتفرج على الحاجات اللى مكتوبة دى

قولوا يا رب


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل الكل بيتمنى

 يزوره سأنضم لهم هههههههههه

شكرا كاندي

ربنا يباركك اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (22 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> نفسي اروحة البرج دا​


 
جميل اوى يافروشتى

بس روحيه​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يباركك


 
شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> معلومات مفيدة
> هزوووره قريباً


 
هيعجبك اوى اوى 

وهتروحه كتير بعد كده​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> انا روحت القاهرة كتير لاكن مروحتش البرج خالص,ميرسى خالص على المعلومات الجميلة دى يا candy


 

خساره لازم تروحيه 

شكراااااااااااااا ليكى​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

hima85222 قال:


> بجد الموضوع حلو قوى قوى
> 
> ومعلومات جميلة وعلى الرغم من قربي من البرج ولكن لم ازور هذا المكان ادعولى وازوروا واتفرج على الحاجات اللى مكتوبة دى
> 
> قولوا يا رب



ده كلام برده 

يارب يارب ترووووووووحه

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع جميل الكل بيتمنى
> 
> يزوره سأنضم لهم هههههههههه
> 
> ...


اتمنى بجد انك تزوره 

ده تحفه 

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

moviemaker قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى ربنا يباركك​


 
ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة

شكرا كاندي


----------



## viviane tarek (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا رحت البرج 4 مرات
بس نفسى اروحة بعد التجديد
معلومات جميلة اوى يا كندى
وعلى فكرة المهندس البنى البرج
سريانى من طيفتى
وهو كمان فام ببناء كنيسة سانت كاترين
 للسريان الكاثوليك  بمصر الجديدة
شكرا" يا كاندى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة
> 
> شكرا كاندي


 
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 ديسمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *انا رحت البرج 4 مرات*​
> *بس نفسى اروحة بعد التجديد*
> *معلومات جميلة اوى يا كندى*
> *وعلى فكرة المهندس البنى البرج*
> ...




شكراااااااااااااااا على المعلومات الجميله يا فيفيان

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حبيبتى​


----------

